# Duck Call Trade



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 8, 2014)

I've been thinking about starting one for a while and with duck season is kicking off what a better time! I'm going to need some help creating the rules here but let's try them completed and shipped by thanksgiving. I need some feedback on rule suggestions and the deadline. I'm going to tag some people that I know make calls but your not obligated to enter. Happy turning!

@SENC @haddenhailers @BrentWin @ironman123 @myingling @JR Custom Calls @steve bellinger @DavidDobbs

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 9, 2014)

Interested


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 9, 2014)

Same here but will need to start soon as my schedule gets real crazy in 1 week.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok. If we can round up some more members we can get started right away!


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm in!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

If y'all know of any other people tag them so we can get this started!


----------



## SENC (Nov 9, 2014)

I am pretty much out of commission the next week or so, so can't commit to a November trade unless I can use a previously made call if I can't get a new one done.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 9, 2014)

I've got too much going on at the moment. I appreciate the thought. Id be glad to join in next time, or if you opened it up to turkey calls as well, I've got a few nice ones made up already.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 9, 2014)

I am kinda tied up this morning but maybe we should check out the call makers section and invite whoever has posted some duck or goose calls.

@dbroswoods @Tclem @James @David Seaba @ghost1066


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm pretty sure that no one would have a problem with that!



JR Custom Calls said:


> I've got too much going on at the moment. I appreciate the thought. Id be glad to join in next time, or if you opened it up to turkey calls as well, I've got a few nice ones made up already.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

SENC said:


> I am pretty much out of commission the next week or so, so can't commit to a November trade unless I can use a previously made call if I can't get a new one done.



Your welcome to use a previously made one! I don't think it would be a call trade without a reel foot in there!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Nov 9, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I'm pretty sure that no one would have a problem with that!


If that's the case, I'm down... But if anyone has an issue with it, I will gladly bow out.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

I don't hunt turkey but I would love to have a handcrafted turkey call just to have!


----------



## steve bellinger (Nov 9, 2014)

Well as the PO just lost my ornament for the swap over in general woodturning. I'm gonna have to made a new one for Tony :(. Would of liked to, but just ain't got the time at the moment. Besides I've never made many of these and would hate to be banded for it not sounding like you pro's do them.


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2014)

I only make duck calls with echo inserts and am out right so will skip this one but thanks


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I only make duck calls with echo inserts and am out right so will skip this one but thanks


I can ship you one!


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Well as the PO just lost my ornament for the swap over in general woodturning. I'm gonna have to made a new one for Tony :(. Would of liked to, but just ain't got the time at the moment. Besides I've never made many of these and would hate to be banded for it not sounding like you pro's do them.


That's no problem!


----------



## Tclem (Nov 9, 2014)

GeauxGameCalls said:


> I can ship you one!


I'm going to sit out this one bud but thanks. Got a million things to make now that I'm back from vacation and I'm not really a duck call maker. Maybe a grunt call swap. Lol


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I'm going to sit out this one bud but thanks. Got a million things to make now that I'm back from vacation and I'm not really a duck call maker. Maybe a grunt call swap. Lol



Alrighty, just trying to let everyone participate and since we have turkey calls too it might as we'll be a game call swap so your welcome to submit a grunt call but it's your call! (No pun intended)


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 9, 2014)

At the time I only do Echo or Qwacker Wacker inserts if that's OK if not I understand


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> At the time I only do Echo or Qwacker Wacker inserts if that's OK if not I understand


That's fine, me too!


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 9, 2014)

How about pushing your date out a little ways. I think that alot of us will be pretty tied from now until Christmas. How about something after the first of the year?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Nov 9, 2014)

That would make it better for me as well. This would allow us to do something similar to the PM swap going on where we send the blank for the call to be made from. We could also do a pot call swap later as well. I believe this would be more appealing as well. I would really like to do a swap of each.


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

BrentWin said:


> How about pushing your date out a little ways. I think that alot of us will be pretty tied from now until Christmas. How about something after the first of the year?



Hmm I was thinking of trying to get them out during duck season so maybe we can work something out in between


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok what ever y'all want. Id like to do the thing where you send the blanks also, that's a good idea.


----------



## haddenhailers (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm out. Both lathes down and Christmas orders waiting. Sorry guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## michael dee (Nov 9, 2014)

When you all decide on doing a turkey pot call swap I would love to join in. Thanks. Michael

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Nov 9, 2014)

We have someone doing a turkey pot so your welcome


michael dee said:


> When you all decide on doing a turkey pot call swap I would love to join in. Thanks. Michael


----------



## michael dee (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm in


----------

